# Tattoos . . . I don't get it



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

And Presenting Mr. Cool Ice!


----------



## rback33

Most of those people are idiots... I will agree with you there. Completely tasteless. That's why it took me so long to get mine. I did not want to be one of THEM. The sheep one...


----------



## REDDOGTWO

rback33 said:


> Most of those people are idiots... I will agree with you there. Completely tasteless. That's why it took me so long to get mine. I did not want to be one of THEM. The sheep one...



You really should not make fun of his girl friend.


----------



## Bamby

This image is small though I did see the full size one once. Though I don't approve of tats this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is a work of art.


----------



## bczoom

Bamby said:


> Though I don't approve of tats this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a work of art.


I hear his buddies in "D Block" really like that tattoo


----------



## Bamby

Sounds as if you know a lot  more about that than I would.


----------



## darroll

Cheap, Cheap, Cheap.
Where do these people work?


----------



## BoneheadNW

Some tattoos (including many of those above) will keep you from getting hired at certain businesses.  I know that "visible, offensive tattoos" (to be determined by our Chief) as well as piercings (known as hardware) are not allowed in our department.  That is not to say that some people do not have tattoos, they are just under cover.
Bone


----------



## Tractors4u

Is that indian humping a corn dog?


----------



## American Woman

Tractors4u said:


> Is that indian humping a corn dog?


 That was going to be my question  He must be a corn dog lover I guess I'm old fashoined about Tattoos. I never thought they were right for girls. Like smoking, drinking beer, and farting out loud....it's always been a "mans thing" to me.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I hate tattoos on women.


----------



## pirate_girl

I always wonder what these people are going to look like when they are old and gray?
Some 90 y/o woman in a nursing home with Insane Clown Posse tattooed on her body, or like the man in the first picture.

Right now the only patients I see with tatts are men who served in wars,they're usually on the arm area.

I have a tattoo myself and always joke that when I'm old and gray, the only people to see it will be those who roll me over to wipe _my _butt.


----------



## Erik

Deadly Sushi said:


> I hate tattoos on women.



then why do you keep obsessing on celebs with skin art?


----------



## darroll

Tractors4u said:


> Is that indian humping a corn dog?


 
Your back from school.............




I like the one with a sheep. Ain't she cute?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not a big fan of tatoos.......actually, I tend to think they are a waste of $$$.  I could think of better things do do with a few hundred bucks then have some guy with a needlegun draw all over me.........mainly like pay bills and put food on the table for my family.


----------



## The Tourist

Back "in the day" folks just one or two, usually on a bicep.

Then about ten years ago the trend was getting one entire arm inked.  But then dentists discovered Harleys and every idiot got flames and skulls.

It is now considered gay.

As for a waste of money, I agree.  I had enough problems buying food and chrome to afford needle make-up.


----------



## cowgirl

> I hate tattoos on women.


 
I have a tattoo!


----------



## The Tourist

Cowgirl, I have to admit something, as well.

Do you know what a "tramp stamp" looks like on a baby-boomer woman at the gym?

You know how a tax stamp on a pack of cigarettes looks atop wrinkled cellophane?


----------



## American Woman

What's a tramp stamp?


----------



## American Woman

cowgirl said:


> I have a tattoo!


 Yeah, but you are young and cute.....But you won't always be!


----------



## REDDOGTWO

American Woman said:


> What's a tramp stamp?



I am no expert, but I believe it is the tattoo on the lower back.


----------



## American Woman

REDDOGTWO said:


> I am no expert, but I believe it is the tattoo on the lower back.


 Yeah....THOSE are gonna be a butt stamp one day


----------



## darroll

cowgirl said:


> I have a tattoo!


 
Can we see it?


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> What's a tramp stamp?


http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=17141&highlight=tramp+stamp


----------



## Deadly Sushi

pirate_girl said:


> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=17141&highlight=tramp+stamp




I love that damn SNL short!


----------



## cowgirl

> Do you know what a "tramp stamp" looks like on a baby-boomer woman at the gym?


 
Yeah I do, but what does that have to do with me???????????



> Can we see it?


 
I posted a photo of it in a previous tattoo thread.
I have a small rose near my belly button (about 1 inch in size)


Where's rback when you need him??????????


----------



## The Tourist

cowgirl said:


> Yeah I do, but what does that have to do with me?


 
Once you get into your late forties, there's a certain 'silliness' that reflects itself on both men and women.  It's kind of like seeing a sixty year old balding hippie that still says "far out" and "right on."

That's the problem with tattoos.  It freezes the picture at a certain point in a person's life.  Now granted, I can understand the espirit de corps of a veteran showing a 'screaming eagle' and the years he fought.

But seeing a sixty year old grandma with a dragon inked around her arm and the inscription "get it while it's hot" is somehow sadly humorous.


----------



## cowgirl

I can see your point Tourist.  I put a lot of thought into my tattoo.  The great thing about where my tattoo is, is that I can hide it under almost all circumstances (only one would be if I'm completely nude).  



> That's the problem with tattoos. It freezes the picture at a certain point in a person's life


 
this could be good or bad, depending on the memory.  A drunken night or dare, you might regret it.


----------



## pirate_girl

The Tourist said:


> Once you get into your late forties, there's a certain 'silliness' that reflects itself on both men and women.  It's kind of like seeing a sixty year old balding hippie that still says "far out" and "right on."
> 
> That's the problem with tattoos.  It freezes the picture at a certain point in a person's life.



I got my tattoo because I somehow wanted something _on me _to remember my late husband.

It was going to be a shamrock (since he was of Irish decent), but I later decided on this, on the advice of the biker who inked me, at the White Wizard tattoo parlour.

$65.. and I don't regret a minute of it... although the young ones in the place that day asked me -what you having done?
I said "Well this old chick is gonna get a tattoo"...
They were all there for lip piercings..
It's on the small of my back.. hell I don't even see it these days unless I turn around and look at it in a mirror.. lol


----------



## Dargo

REDDOGTWO said:


> I am no expert, but I believe it is the tattoo on the lower back.



But I'm still unsure how to tell the difference between a 'tramp stamp' and 'ass antlers'.  It's my understanding that they have different connotations.  How can a guy be sure?


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Never heard of 'ass antlers' before.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'd think because of the way this tattoo appears, that the name ass antlers came about...
make sense?


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Well if that is the case, way back when growing up on the farm, that would have be dehorned.


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL!!!


----------



## Dargo

Okay, cool.  Now I just wanted to be sure; ass antlers mean 'I'm ripe for the picking' and the other could mean 'you'll get your face ripped off if you even think about it!'.  Right?


----------



## rback33

cowgirl said:


> Yeah I do, but what does that have to do with me???????????
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a photo of it in a previous tattoo thread.
> I have a small rose near my belly button (about 1 inch in size)
> 
> 
> Where's rback when you need him??????????




Sorry, sorry... I got into the beginning of the thread and was busy all weekend...

Cowgirl and I may go it alone here, but I love tasteful tats like hers. She has posted it before and I will try and find it later and link to it. Mine is on the side of my left leg, above the ankle. No on sees it unless I have on shorts. Since it's not really shorts weather, I had kinda forgot about it.. caught me off guard in my motel room a couple weeks ago when I saw it in the full length mirror.  Cowgirl's might look funny if/when she has kids, but she can get it retouched after she gets her ubber flat tummy back. I would help her pick it out too...


----------



## cowgirl

> Cowgirl and I may go it alone here, but I love tasteful tats like hers. She has posted it before and I will try and find it later and link to it. Mine is on the side of my left leg, above the ankle. No on sees it unless I have on shorts. Since it's not really shorts weather, I had kinda forgot about it.. caught me off guard in my motel room a couple weeks ago when I saw it in the full length mirror. Cowgirl's might look funny if/when she has kids, but she can get it retouched after she gets her ubber flat tummy back. I would help her pick it out too...


 
 I knew you would have my back.


----------



## Melensdad

Well I think there is a big difference between tasteful tats and the ill conceived ink jobs I posted in the first couple of posts.  Go back and review the initial photos.  Which one is tasteful?  I suggest none.  JMO


----------



## mtntopper

pirate_girl said:


> I'd think because of the way this tattoo appears, that the name ass antlers came about...
> make sense?


 
Won't that be a sweet looking tat when she gets that middle age spread and goes into a size 16. That will be one nice big set of antlers sticking out for all to admire..............


----------



## Dargo

cowgirl said:


> I knew you would have my back.



Now you do know that I was just being funny, don't you?

Seriously though, I don't like 'full body tattoos' or tattoos on people's face or necks.  Lately I've seen several guys who have tattoos on their heads; big ugly ones.  I guess my personal opinion, for what it's worth, is simply that I'm not one inclined to get any tattoos but other people can do what they want without offending me.  The ones I mentioned earlier go beyond being any sort of body art and have an extreme affect on a person's occupation potential and very much limit the crowd that they can be with.


----------



## cowgirl

> Seriously though, I don't like 'full body tattoos' or tattoos on people's face or necks. Lately I've seen several guys who have tattoos on their heads; big ugly ones.


 
I would have to agree with you.  Full body tattoos are gross.



> Well I think there is a big difference between tasteful tats and the ill conceived ink jobs I posted in the first couple of posts.


 
Absolutely


----------



## The Tourist

cowgirl said:


> Full body tattoos are gross.


 
As much as I believe that *most* tattoos are ugly, I must admit that some of the ink I've seen on yakuza is absolutely beautiful.

It makes our stuff look like it was applied with a paintball gun.


----------



## rback33

cowgirl said:


> I knew you would have my back.



I'll cover any side of u I can...



B_Skurka said:


> Well I think there is a big difference between tasteful tats and the ill conceived ink jobs I posted in the first couple of posts.  Go back and review the initial photos.  Which one is tasteful?  I suggest none.  JMO



I could not agree more with this.


----------



## pirate_girl

extreme? I'd say so...


----------



## The Tourist

Here's an example of yakuza art:

http://dreadloki.com/pivot/images/yakuza_designs.jpg


----------



## pirate_girl

The Tourist said:


> Here's an example of yakuza art:
> 
> http://dreadloki.com/pivot/images/yakuza_designs.jpg



Can't view it Chico, it says there's an error.


----------



## The Tourist

Try this one:

http://images.ask.com/pictures?q=yakuza+tattoos&qsrc=8&o=0&l=dir


----------



## pirate_girl

^Yup!


----------



## Erik

rback33 said:


> Sorry, sorry... I got into the beginning of the thread and was busy all weekend...
> 
> Cowgirl and I may go it alone here, but I love tasteful tats like hers. She has posted it before and I will try and find it later and link to it. Mine is on the side of my left leg, above the ankle. No on sees it unless I have on shorts. Since it's not really shorts weather, I had kinda forgot about it.. caught me off guard in my motel room a couple weeks ago when I saw it in the full length mirror.  Cowgirl's might look funny if/when she has kids, but she can get it retouched after she gets her ubber flat tummy back. I would help her pick it out too...



I'm with Jeremy on this one.  (and apparently PG)
small, tasteful, and with meaning is good.
flashy and done to be part of the group - or big enough you can't cover it up in formal company, is another...

and Cowgirl - yours is perfect!


----------



## pirate_girl

Erik said:


> I'm with Jeremy on this one.  (and apparently PG)
> small, tasteful, and with meaning is good.
> flashy and done to be part of the group - or big enough you can't cover it up in formal company, is another...
> 
> and Cowgirl - yours is perfect!


You wouldn't believe some of the women I saw prancing around Blackpool in the UK, Erik!
Tattoos on their chests, arms, legs-- and this was in cool weather!
There they were, dressed in skimpy little tank tops, and hip huggers, walking around with their arms folded across their chests freezing in spike heels.. looking for any bloke who'd catch their eye.
Lots of women in England who go out on the town, I don't care if it's just to shop at the grocery store or a mall, it's like an event to dress to the hilt and show it all, like US women would if they'd be dressed for a night at a club or something!
Even more amusing is watching them stumble out of pubs and walk on cobblestones in spikey heels, fag in mouth and arguing about something or other.
Galvi can back me up on this tomorrow.


----------



## Erik

Oh, I would definitely believe you - I've spent my share of time around college students in the past several years.  (having baby sister in-laws in the low 20's will do that to you)  
Just today stopped at Planet sub for lunch and the counter girl had black ink on her arms that she might be able to cover with 3/4 sleeves, but even then unless it's heavy fabric or dark, they'll still show through.


----------



## American Woman

Anymore I see more girls, or women it seem with tattoos, and piercings than not.....I just don't think girls and sailor tattoos and piercings are feminine.


----------



## RoadKing

True story, My late friend Dave and i went to get tattoed when we were 18.
we each got one. My mother was upset and gave me hell. The funny thing happened when we went to Dave's house to show his dad. His father hit the roof ( not expected ). Dave's dad grabbed him by the arm, now neither of us had ever his father swear, looks dave right in the eye and says " You f...ing nitwit, if the good Lord wanted you to look like a g.. damn comic book he'd have made you one" That was 40 years ago and I've never forgotten a word.

As far as my tats I've had them for years and I've never regretted it.


----------



## American Woman

RoadKing said:


> Dave's dad grabbed him by the arm, now neither of us had ever his father swear, looks dave right in the eye and says " You f...ing nitwit, if the good Lord wanted you to look like a g.. damn comic book he'd have made you one" That was 40 years ago and I've never forgotten a word.


That must've scared the crap outta ya'll


----------



## cowgirl

> and Cowgirl - yours is perfect!


 
Why thank you!


----------



## Bamby

A blond is showing off her new tattoo of a giant seashell on her inner thigh. Her friends ask her why she would get such a tattoo and in that location.

She responds, 'It's really cool.  If you put your ear up against it, you can smell the ocean.'


----------



## Dargo

American Woman said:


> Anymore I see more girls, or women it seem with tattoos, and piercings than not.....I just don't think girls and sailor tattoos and piercings are feminine.



You mean those women I see with an anchor tattooed on their forearm and an heart with "Mom" tattooed on the side of their bicep? 

I don't think those look attractive on women either.


----------



## CityGirl

Bamby said:


> This image is small though I did see the full size one once. Though I don't approve of tats this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a work of art.


 

Hey! I posted this one as a thread and it got sent to the locker room or adult forums!!!!


----------



## squerly

So the latest trend in tattoos is...  Eyeball Tats!  Hurry out and get one boys-n-girls.  And remember, they're permanent!  

Link


----------



## NorthernRedneck

If I ever got a tattoo it would be a dollar bill on my.......um......mid section. That way I could watch my money grow and my wife could blow my money any time. [emoji12]


----------



## luvs

i really cannot think of many that have not got one, & i know scads of people.
 squerly-- yep. that 1 is odd. scary, kind of.


----------



## Umberto

The Tourist said:


> Here's an example of yakuza art:
> 
> http://dreadloki.com/pivot/images/yakuza_designs.jpg



I saw a show awhile ago where they had dead yakuza skinned and on display in Japan - it wasn't for everyone. I also saw where one can get their tattoo removed, at death, and framed for loved ones. I don't think that will happen with me.


----------



## Umberto

...


----------



## leadarrows

It is disfigurement plain and simple. The only tats I kinda get are military unit tattoos. 
Just my opinion. I would never advocate forcing it on anyone else....just saying.


----------



## luvs

if u dislike them, don't look, & don't get one. i dislike stuff, so i'll look away or ignore them


----------



## Melensdad

luvs said:


> if u dislike them, don't look, & don't get one. i dislike stuff, so i'll look away or ignore them



And this is what I agree with.

I don't really get tattoos.  Especially the extreme stuff on the face.  But it doesn't cause harm to others so it becomes a personal choice.


----------



## leadarrows

luvs said:


> if u dislike them, don't look, & don't get one. i dislike stuff, so i'll look away or ignore them


Don't look? How the hell do you not look when they are every where and people working where you do business have them? 

Like I said...it's disfigurement. I take it as a sign of the persons self loathing.

It has a strong effect  on my opinion of the person. 

That said I agree it is a personal choice but "Don't Look"? Yeah OK....


----------



## pirate_girl

So, I'll be getting a tattoo soon, my second one... of an anchor on my shoulder with my Dad's name under it.

Self-loathing soul that I am.


----------



## Big Dog

I'm realizing my own mortality and the bucket list lives ........... On the list was a tattoo and it was completed 3 weeks ago. I'm going to get the other shoulder (mostly inconspicuous) done next week ......... hey you have to have balance.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ink!!


----------



## Catavenger

I have enough scars I don't need tattoos.


----------



## Umberto

Catavenger said:


> I have enough scars I don't need tattoos.



I imagine, living with cats.

"Scars are like tattoos, only more interesting."


----------



## Catavenger

Umberto said:


> I imagine, living with cats.
> 
> "Scars are like tattoos, only more interesting."



 Not quite I almost killed in a car accident. I also have a leg full of titanium implants,


----------



## Umberto

Catavenger said:


> Not quite I almost killed in a car accident. I also have a leg full of titanium implants,



Yes, I have a few of those myself.


----------



## D1005

The human body is a work of art, why would I want graffiti on it?


----------



## EastTexFrank

D1005 said:


> The human body is a work of art, why would I want graffiti on it?



What he said.  

I've stayed out of this discussion up till now because I don't like tattoos.  I think that for the most part they look cheap and nasty but agree that it is a personal choice so whatever floats your boat.  But, to say that if you don't like them, don't look, that's unrealistic.


----------



## luvs

*~*

i have a tube in my belly to feed me-- i got a new one a few ago~ you gonna pick on that, too-- that is beyond a piercing/tattoo; it's significant. that's an incision that is significant & takes adhesion to keep her kinda stuck to me-- keeps me alive & , my tattoos, they keep me well in thier different way-- have a great one~


----------



## Big Dog

#2 starts Tuesday ...................


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: ~*



luvs said:


> i have a tube in my belly to feed me-- i got a new one a few ago~ you gonna pick on that, too-- that is beyond a piercing/tattoo;



That comparison is beyond asinine!!!!!




luvs said:


> it's significant. that's an incision that is significant & takes adhesion to keep her kinda stuck to me-- keeps me alive & , my tattoos, they keep me well in thier different way-- have a great one~



As I said, "Whatever floats your boat".


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> #2 starts Tuesday ...................



I'll get mine on Dad's birthday, in July.
Yes there will be pictures.


----------

